# أستخدام gps في تحديد المواقع على الجوجل



## جمال احويج (4 يونيو 2010)

أنشاء الله نكون من اهل المعرفة والتعريف.. ...التحديد يتم بستخدام جهاز تحديد المواقع بعدة طرق في استخدام الحداتيات ..المطلوبة منه ..تم يتم عملية الادخال الى الجوجل وتحديد اي موقع باحدى المسارات ادا كان نقطة اومضلع او مسار ...هدا لمحة بسيطة عن عمل بسيط في بحر لاينتهي من علم ممتد
ومشكورين على هدا القسم المهم والمتميز بين الاقسام والله ابارك في من كان السبب في طرح هدا الموضوع..والسلام.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يونيو 2010)

جمال احويج قال:


> أنشاء الله نكون من اهل المعرفة والتعريف.. ...التحديد يتم بستخدام جهاز تحديد المواقع بعدة طرق في استخدام الحداتيات ..المطلوبة منه ..تم يتم عملية الادخال الى الجوجل وتحديد اي موقع باحدى المسارات ادا كان نقطة اومضلع او مسار ...هدا لمحة بسيطة عن عمل بسيط في بحر لاينتهي من علم ممتد
> ومشكورين على هدا القسم المهم والمتميز بين الاقسام والله ابارك في من كان السبب في طرح هدا الموضوع..والسلام.


 
حياكم الله, ومشكورين على هذه اللمحة التعريفية. نتمنى دوام مشاركتكم وياحبذا -لو أمكن- بمثال تطبيقي على ما تفضلتم به. 

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## جمال احويج (15 يونيو 2010)

_مشكور اخي على ردك الجميل_.
حنا في بعض امور الاعمال الهندسية التى نقوم بها .نستخدم بعض من النضم وخاصة التموضع الحغرافي .في تحديد المواقع. وهدا العمل يعتبر شبة ىشبه شائع هندسياً ويتمركز حسب تحديد احداتيات الدولة الجغرافية ويتمركز على عدة انضمة الآحداتيات .من نطام الحداتيات الجغرافية المعروف (wgs84) العام دولياٌ.والاحداتياث الأخرى.utm .ltm2 
حيت يقوم بها جهاز gps map .يعتبر جهاز بسيط توجد بة نسبة خطا ولاكن نضراُ لتساع الجغرافي يعتبر جيد في تحديد المواقع على الجوجل وتحدبد المسارات وتمكين سهولة الرسم المضلعات للمناطق الشاسعة وتحديد مساحاتها بستخدام نضام يوتي ام.ومن تم اخد الآحداتيات ورسمها.وتمكن من معرفة مساحاتها بسهولة.ومن تم التوقيع يتم بستخدام جهاز gps المساحي المستقبل من القمر الصناعي. وتدقيق المساحة.


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابن البلد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لكن أخ جمال ما نسبة الخطا في هذه العملية ؟


----------



## صباح الطائي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

تحتسب أحداثيات الموقع بأستخدام جهاز gpsالذي يتم أرتباطه بالأقمار الصناعيه ولتوخي الدقه يربط باكثر من قمر ويتم قراءة الأحداثيات


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## جمال احويج (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي.. مشكورين على ردودكم النيرة والطلاع الشفاف..
في هدا المرحلة من استخدام هدا الجهاز تكوم نسبة خطا دائماًموجودة . وتتمركز النسبة حسب نوع الجهاز وعدد الأقمار التى يستقبل منها الجهاز واماكن الرفع ..حيت تختلف من اماكن متداخلة واماكن مفتوحة ..حيت الرفع بهدا الجهاز يفضل في الأماكن المفتوحة الكبيره التى تتجاوز عشرة هكتار ومافوك...حيت كل نقطة يكون نسبة الخطاء فيها من 1.5متر الى 3متر حسب الجو وتغطية الأقمار...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جمال احويج قال:


> _مشكور اخي على ردك الجميل_.
> حنا في بعض امور الاعمال الهندسية التى نقوم بها .نستخدم بعض من النضم وخاصة التموضع الحغرافي .في تحديد المواقع. وهدا العمل يعتبر شبة ىشبه شائع هندسياً ويتمركز حسب تحديد احداتيات الدولة الجغرافية ويتمركز على عدة انضمة الآحداتيات .من نطام الحداتيات الجغرافية المعروف (wgs84) العام دولياٌ.والاحداتياث الأخرى.utm .ltm2
> حيت يقوم بها جهاز gps map .يعتبر جهاز بسيط توجد بة نسبة خطا ولاكن نضراُ لتساع الجغرافي يعتبر جيد في تحديد المواقع على الجوجل وتحدبد المسارات وتمكين سهولة الرسم المضلعات للمناطق الشاسعة وتحديد مساحاتها بستخدام نضام يوتي ام.ومن تم اخد الآحداتيات ورسمها.وتمكن من معرفة مساحاتها بسهولة.ومن تم التوقيع يتم بستخدام جهاز gps المساحي المستقبل من القمر الصناعي. وتدقيق المساحة.


 
مشكور أخي جمال.
مع التقدير.


----------



## محمد قحطان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يتم انزال البيانات من gps بصورة مخطط بحسب المسار الذي تم قياسة


----------



## محمد قحطان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يتم اخراج الخريطة من جهاز gpsmap62s ولكم الشكر اعزائي


----------



## محمد قحطان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهي البرامج المستخدمة لانزال الخرائط من جهاز gpsmap62s الي الكمبيوتر واخراجها علي الورق 
تقبلو تحياتي*


----------



## جمال احويج (5 يناير 2011)

محمد قحطان قال:


> ماهي البرامج المستخدمة لانزال الخرائط من جهاز gpsmap62s الي الكمبيوتر واخراجها علي الورق
> تقبلو تحياتي*


 السلام عليكم .....................................................
عنك بستخدام كابل البيانات المرفق مع الجهاز..بعد اخد النقاط وتخزينها بالجهاز تم تركيب الكابل ودلك بع تعريف الجهاز من القرص المرفق حيت توجد به خريطة العالم وتحديد النقاط..التى اتختها فى الحقل
والافضل هو تسجيل النقاط بلأحداتيات التى اتختها من الحقل وتدخل الى اليتوكاد وترسم الخريطة بشكل الدى اتختة من الحقل وتقارن غلى الجوجل ارث بعد ...حيت لابد من تحديد نوع الحداتيات التى نتمكن من الرسم بها فى ايتوكاد ..لان احداتيات الجغرافية لايمكن الرسم بها,بس التحديد بها على الجوجل,فقط


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## جمال احويج (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم..انشاءالله تم استفادكم من هدا الموضوع


----------



## deyaaj (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## علي المغيص (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## علي المغيص (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rozygis (13 أغسطس 2013)

thanks alot :34:


----------



## جمال احويج (25 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم....


----------



## سالم المريمي (28 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل .. جزالك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ازادباور (3 أغسطس 2014)

عندى مشكلة فى استعمال الجهاز جى بى اس لايكا 1200 انه لايستورد الاقمار الصناعية لبدء بالعمل اشكركم على رد


----------



## eng-musaab (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قصي حمودي (8 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

